# YN E3 RT Firmware 1.10 available



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 30, 2014)

Check out on their homepagefor details like download and how to install.

Enables the "Legacy mode", so you can trigger flashes NOT sitting on a Canon- body.

FYI.


----------

